
Ask HN: Hacker News for blockchain and related technologies? - makz
I saw some older submissions that reference crypto.study but it seems that one is dead. Is something like this out there?
======
companyhen
[https://cryptopanic.com/](https://cryptopanic.com/) is a nice concept,
definitely could use some more activity though.

------
kleer001
Why? Is there that much going on?

